# northern illinois get ready !!!!5-7 inches ?



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

just got this on our computers :



NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
438 AM CST WED MAR 15 2006

...WINTER STORM WILL BRING POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW ON THURSDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER COLORADO WILL CROSS THE CENTRAL
PLAINS WEDNESDAY NIGHT REACHING NORTHERN ILLINOIS ON THURSDAY.
PRECIPITATION WILL OVER-SPREAD THE AREA LATE WEDNESDAY
NIGHT. A WARM FRONT WILL EXTEND ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS WITH
TEMPERATURES BELOW FREEZING TO THE NORTH OF THAT FRONT. THIS WILL
ALLOW MUCH OF THE PRECIPITATION TO FALL IN THE FORM OF SNOW ALONG
AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 88...WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL EXPECTED
TO OCCUR ALONG THE WISCONSIN BORDER.

ILZ005-006-151845-
/O.NEW.KLOT.WS.A.0002.060316T1200Z-060317T0600Z/
MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN
438 AM CST WED MAR 15 2006

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH
THURSDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH THURSDAY
EVENING.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER NORTHEASTERN ILLINOIS AFTER SUNRISE THURSDAY
MORNING. SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY
EVENING. THE SNOW WILL TAPER TO FLURRIES LATE THURSDAY NIGHT.
TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 7 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BY LATE
THURSDAY EVENING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

$$payup payup


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Shhh. Don't scare it away. Hopefully better than March 5th. In our parking lot at work we had almost 5" that night. One of my accounts had wet, black pavement after that storm. Didn't even get a chance to set the plow down there:angry: Another road I do barely had 3". Hopefully pavement temp. will support it better, but remember it was almot 65 two days ago. Start praying.


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

ssssssssshhhhhhhhhh lets predent we are sleeping


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm SSSSSSSSSLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNGGGGG! I dont hear anything!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Pavements to warm. Hope fully it sticks for you guys up there. Their only calling for 1-3" here in FP.

Ken


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

We just received an advisory... 6 to 8 by Thursday night..


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

ya but I then went and bought alot of salt so now it will rain for sure!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone getting snow out of this storm? Noaa issued a warning for us then pulled it 2 hrs later. Suppose to get 6 inches 3 hrs ago but now its down to 2" at best. I can't believe we dug the plows out for this crap.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

It is coming down HARD...Huge flakes..Get some rest it is going to be a long night..


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Just heard that south of 88 will be all rain...


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Still wet pavement...snowing for a couple hours already:angry:


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

We have wet pavement and snow too, but the ground temps are still warm ..


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Grass is covered but pavement is wet. Just sent out two trucks to start salting the commercial sites.. Every plow truck in my area is salting right now I guess i'm a little late oh well...The heavier stuff comes this afternoon.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm still waiting. Just getting rain/sleet/snow mix but nothing sticking yet.:crying:


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

its still snowing ground is covered in some spots but the road temps are still warm .the air temps are starting to drop so hopefully that helps !!!

I think i seen one of your trucks today alwaysgreenerlawn a little ranger in crystal lake ?


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

THE BOSS 1975 said:


> its still snowing ground is covered in some spots but the road temps are still warm .the air temps are starting to drop so hopefully that helps !!!
> 
> I think i seen one of your trucks today alwaysgreenerlawn a little ranger in crystal lake ?


No that was not us...They are out in Rockford right now and coming back to Belvidere to finish salting..Then hopefully out to your neck of the woods later on...It is snowing very hard and roads are now starting to get covered..


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

nothing here and they just cancelled the storm warning alest i can finish my landscape job tommoro


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

In Palatine arond 4:15pm (thurs). Roads still clear.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

this is crap! Like they say, late snows, never show


----------



## Kevin003 (Nov 15, 2005)

Its about 5:30 here in woodstock and the ground is covered but the roads are still wet :realmad: Its pretty much stopped snowing now. I think all hope is lost


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*In Southern Wi. near the border we have*

no snow on asphalt, and perhaps 1 inch on the grassy areas. Being a weatherman is the only job you can have, be wrong that much and still maintain employment that earns you 150K + per yr. The snow is done, I hope it freezes...


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

A banner scrolled across the TV a while ago that said it was just a narrow band from Elgin, through Ohare and to North Chicago.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

ahhhhhhh poooop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! weatherman


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I feel like ive been used worse than a $5 hooker!!!  About 1 inch on grassy surfaces and absolutely nothing on the roads. Does anyone think we can maybe get a little salting event outta this?? I'm gonna go :crying: now.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Someone should get sued for this


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I did the brakes on one truck this morning and put the plows on and what the ***k ? we get 0 , nothing , nada . This is sad. im really pissed. the f*****g weather man are f*****g loosers. this snow s**t is gettin really old. Im about ready give up on it. if next year is as s**ty as this year ill be done. ive done it for 11 years and its getting old. ive plowed snow 4 times this season .thats all


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Yea it did suck....But a least we were able to salt..This winter was very sad :angry: Well maybe we will get one last storm and we all go out with a positive outlook for next year...


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

we too went out and salted our lots but I agree this winter [email protected]#ed for alot of people ,but these are lessons to be taught if you want to do per push accounts then you should have a couple of seasonal ones to back them .payup payup xysport


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Did anyone else notice how dirty that snowfall was last night? The cars are caked in dirt. Maybe it blew over today and settled in the snow before it melted. Just curious if it was wide spread or not. There could be a major construction project nearby that caused it, but I am not aware of any.
I think it was just plowed field dirt from out west that got carried in.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

nope it was just as filthy as it was dissapointing:angry: :realmad: at least I got to get rid of some salt.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

i here there a big one in the forecast monday night into tuesday letts hope we get something this week


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

After this year, I will only believe we are gonna get snow when its on the ground. This is F*^%@n ridiculous!:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

A white car that I have looked real dirty after the 1/4 inch of snow melted. Wiped it down today with a towel seemed like dust.


----------

